# Looking for guest post writers for painting/reno blog



## Joseph (Aug 26, 2013)

Hi,

I just finished creating an open source blog. The blog is open for anyone with knowledge about painting/renovations. The back links are all do-follow and blog comments are not allowed so guest posts will be of high quality. 

if interested in posting some content you can check it out here https://www.calgarypropainting.com/blog/index.php


Thanks,

Joe


----------

